# 2001 Jetta overheating and I can't figure out what is causing it to over heat. Need help please!



## OGKash (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys, 
I have been on this board and all over the internet trying to figure out what the problem with my car is, but the further I research, the more confused and frustrated I am getting!
Quick rundown of problem:
-Last Friday (Feb. 29) my check engine light comes on. I am under the impression that it is my Cat Converter since I never got it fixed and now its on recall. So I have no worries.
-I take it in to the dealership on Tuesday (March 4) and they tell me they found two probems. The first is the Cat Converter and the second is a faulty thermostat. They are over-charging me for the thermostat ($300+) so I tell them I dont want it fixed.
-On the way back from the dealership (less than 5 miles to my house), I notice the car starts to overheat. I call the dealership back because this problem wasn't there before I took it in. They tell me it is due to my faulty thermostat.
-I take it to my own mechanic and he replaces it for $90. But afterwards, he calls me back and tells me it is not the thermostat. Now I pay him and am not mad at him because he asked me several times what the issue was and I told him it was the thermostat because thats what the dealership told me.
-He tells me he thinks it might be the water pump, but that I should take it back home to see if the car still overheats. And on the way back home (less than 1 mile) the car overheats. 
So now I am stuck and the dealership isn't returning my phone calls!








I have contacted a couple of mechanics and the common responses I am getting are either a cracked hose or water pump!!!!
So my questions:
-Is there any way I can tell what the exact source of the problem is? I don't want to pay another $100+ for the dealer to give me some faulty problems!!!
-Is it easy to replace the water pump/cracked hose if my dad and I work on it? I am a college grad without a job, just spent more than $500 on law school applications, and I really don't have the $300 that they are quoting me for! 
Sorry for the long post, and thanks for the help. Also, the mileage on my car is 95,400 and some change in case that information is needed.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

I assume when he replaced the Thermostat he also filled the coolant back up, bleeding the air properly...
and because I ASSUME that the answer is water pump.
If it was hot outside then the problem could be something else but most likely it's cold out and the radiator is getting plenty of air... SO the fluid is not circulating.
This isn't a "Simple" job if your not mechanical... BUT for your sake or the Mechanic who'll do it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2265105
This is the non-timing belt DIY... but it won't hurt to have the timing belt changed at this point.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Usually when a thermostat fails, it fails open. That should have been the first clue. The water pump failing is common on the MKIV 2.0Ls. I'd put my money on it, especially if it is the original.


----------



## master tdi tech (Feb 2, 2008)

change your water pump.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (master tdi tech)*

Do the whole timing belt routine. make sure you get the metal impeller water pump. MJM, ECS tuning among others have nicely priced timing belt kits.


----------



## luvmyrz (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

same thing happened to me, the impeller broke off, so no coolant leak, also no flow. replace the pump, make sure you do the timing belt, and tensioner


----------



## mnkee_77 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (luvmyrz)*

Like mentioned before, it is very common on VW's for the plastic impeller to break and not circulate the coolant. 
A quick way to check is to pull the return hose on the overflow tank. (the round thing you put coolant in) Coolant should be coming out of that hose pretty good with a functioning waterpump.
I disagree with the belt and tensioner kit. You can easily use the same belt you have and not have to worry about your timing if you mark everything and are sure to check your old belt for wear. You dont even have to mess with the tensioner. You should be able to get the belt on and off of the cam and crank easy enough with 4 strong hands. This saves about 2-3 hours in the waterpump process.


----------



## Racinbud78 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (mnkee_77)*

another way to check if the water pump is bad is to remove the thermostat and just inside the block off to the left side of the hole is the impeller, you can reach it with your fingers, that way you can tell if its broken into pieces or spinning on the shaft. although your going to lose a lot of coolant this way and it is mess, just make sure you have new coolant ready to go back in or somehow catch the old stuff. If you just had a thermostat done its problably new anyway


----------

